# HCG, HMG, and PCT



## Shane1974

Hey guys...I have ran a relatively long cycle and want to do an HCG blast or run HMG after my last pin. Do any of you have an HCG blast protocol? And has anyone had experience with HMG? While I don't have much atrophy, wife wants to get pregnant at the end of the year so I want to recover quickly. I have been on for 6 months, Test only. And while we are at it...what would my Nolva/Clomid protocol look like?


----------



## Bro Bundy

I just blasted for 3 weeks first week was 250 iu eod.. the next 2 weeks were 500 iu eod.. two days later clo 50 nolva 20 for 4 weeks


----------



## Bro Bundy

Get human grade Shane it makes all the difference.. I had no crash and I feel good


----------



## Shane1974

Bro Bundy said:


> I just blasted for 3 weeks first week was 250 iu eod.. the next 2 weeks were 500 iu eod.. two days later clo 50 nolva 20 for 4 weeks



Did you run a long cycle, Bundy?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Shane1974 said:


> Did you run a long cycle, Bundy?



from last april to this jan..test only


----------



## Flyingdragon

Bundy is training for the world curling championships being held in Vladivostok this summer.....


----------



## Megatron28

Why aren't you running hCG while on your cycle?  Wouldn't it be better to prevent atrophy of your Leydig Cells rather than try to heal them afterwards?  I would recommend running 500iu of hCG twice per week while on cycle.  Run that all the way up until PCT starts.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Shane1974 said:


> Hey guys...I have ran a relatively long cycle and want to do an HCG blast or run HMG after my last pin. Do any of you have an HCG blast protocol? And has anyone had experience with HMG? While I don't have much atrophy, wife wants to get pregnant at the end of the year so I want to recover quickly. I have been on for 6 months, Test only. And while we are at it...what would my Nolva/Clomid protocol look like?



No need for HMG unless fertility is an issue down the road and even then, clomid and HCG are cheaper and would probably be your first bet to try. 

For the HCG, you could run 1000-1500iu 2-3x a week and run the nolva and clomid as Dr. Scally suggest in his protocol. Blood tests would be very beneficial to recovery as well.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Megatron28 said:


> Why aren't you running hCG while on your cycle?  Wouldn't it be better to prevent atrophy of your Leydig Cells rather than try to heal them afterwards?  I would recommend running 500iu of hCG twice per week while on cycle.  Run that all the way up until PCT starts.



95% of people wont run hcg on cycle for a test only


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Bro Bundy said:


> 95% of people wont run hcg on cycle for a test only



I think that's a big mistake if people care about giving themselves the best chance of recovery.


----------



## Bro Bundy

MrRippedZilla said:


> I think that's a big mistake if people care about giving themselves the best chance of recovery.



what i hear most from guys is that they will only run it when running multiple compounds or 19nors...Alot say they dont want the extra estrogen..some pussies even told me they dont wanna make extra holes in themselves ..I personally like to do a blast of it for 3 weeks or use it on cycle..I love the way hcg feels


----------



## Shane1974

Bro Bundy said:


> 95% of people wont run hcg on cycle for a test only



Thank you, sir. Like I said previously....atrophy has been minimal.


----------



## Shane1974

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No need for HMG unless fertility is an issue down the road and even then, clomid and HCG are cheaper and would probably be your first bet to try.
> 
> For the HCG, you could run 1000-1500iu 2-3x a week and run the nolva and clomid as Dr. Scally suggest in his protocol. Blood tests would be very beneficial to recovery as well.



Thanks, Doc!!


----------



## Shane1974

Megatron28 said:


> Why aren't you running hCG while on your cycle?  Wouldn't it be better to prevent atrophy of your Leydig Cells rather than try to heal them afterwards?  I would recommend running 500iu of hCG twice per week while on cycle.  Run that all the way up until PCT starts.



I have been running cycles for 5 years and have never had a problem with recovery without HCG before. This cycle is just a little longer than usual and I want to impregnate my wife in 6-9 months.


----------



## Megatron28

Bro Bundy said:


> 95% of people wont run hcg on cycle for a test only



I would love to see the citation for that statistic.  Lol

I agree with Zilla.  Big mistake skipping out on the hCG while on cycle or TRT.


----------



## Megatron28

Shane1974 said:


> I have been running cycles for 5 years and have never had a problem with recovery without HCG before. This cycle is just a little longer than usual and I want to impregnate my wife in 6-9 months.



Then why use hCG at all?  Go with what works for you.  Skip the hCG entirely.  Skip PCT while you are at it.


(Yes, I am being facetious.)


----------



## Bro Bundy

Megatron28 said:


> I would love to see the citation for that statistic.  Lol
> 
> I agree with Zilla.  Big mistake skipping out on the hCG while on cycle or TRT.



I have no scientific proof or spread sheets showing you the statistics ..I just felt like saying a nice high percentage and 95 seemed good to me


----------



## Shane1974

Megatron28 said:


> Then why use hCG at all?  Go with what works for you.  Skip the hCG entirely.  Skip PCT while you are at it.
> 
> 
> (Yes, I am being facetious.)



This cycle has been a little longer than usual and I don't want to take forever to recover.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Bro Bundy said:


> what i hear most from guys is that they will only run it when running multiple compounds or 19nors...Alot say they dont want the extra estrogen..some pussies even told me they dont wanna make extra holes in themselves ..I personally like to do a blast of it for 3 weeks or use it on cycle..I love the way hcg feels



Here is how I see it. 
The leading theory as to why guys don't recover after cycling has to do with Leydig cell dysfunction.
HCG helps keep those cells nice and responsive throughout your cycle, which minimizes the risks of dysfunction so...do guys want to maximize their chances of recovery or not? 

Also, it makes your dick bigger. I mean come on now folks, HCG is clearly awesome:
Penile Growth in Response to Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) Treatment in Patients with Idiopathic Hypogonadotrophic Hypogonadism
*"The hCG treatment increased the serum testosterone level, penile length, and testicular volume in IHH patients."* 
1500-2000iu 3x week, no adverse effects, only gainz. All kinds of gainz


----------



## automatondan

MrRippedZilla said:


> Here is how I see it.
> The leading theory as to why guys don't recover after cycling has to do with Leydig cell dysfunction.
> HCG helps keep those cells nice and responsive throughout your cycle, which minimizes the risks of dysfunction so...do guys want to maximize their chances of recovery or not?
> 
> Also, it makes your dick bigger. I mean come on now folks, HCG is clearly awesome:
> Penile Growth in Response to Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) Treatment in Patients with Idiopathic Hypogonadotrophic Hypogonadism
> *"The hCG treatment increased the serum testosterone level, penile length, and testicular volume in IHH patients."*
> 1500-2000iu 3x week, no adverse effects, only gainz. All kinds of gainz



Zilla, as excited as I was to hear I may be able to increase the size of my wee-danny-doublin.... I couldnt help but notice the age of the males they used in the study (12-24 years of age)... this leads me to beileve their findings of increased penis size due to HCG might not be a truely accurate finding... Am I wrong here? I mean I know when I was 12, I had thought I had a micro penis too, but then puberty caught up and now im at least 3" errect... thank goodness.


----------



## automatondan

My favorite exert from the study:

_"3) Penile length measurement Penile length was measured by one doctor (K. Park). *A wooden spatula *was pressed against the pubic ramus depressing the suprapubic pad of fat as completely as possible to ensure that the part of the penis that is buried in the subcutaneous fat was measured. Measurement was made along the dorsum of the penis to the tip of the glans penis. The length of foreskin was not included"_


----------



## MrRippedZilla

automatondan said:


> Zilla, as excited as I was to hear I may be able to increase the size of my wee-danny-doublin.... I couldnt help but notice the age of the males they used in the study (12-24 years of age)... this leads me to beileve their findings of increased penis size due to HCG might not be a truely accurate finding... Am I wrong here? I mean I know when I was 12, I had thought I had a micro penis too, but then puberty caught up and now im at least 3" errect... thank goodness.



Difficult to comment on that since we don't have individual stats, just averages. But an average of 0.7 inches in 8 weeks leads me to believe that this wasn't just a case of a bunch of subjects going through the growth period.  

Keep in mind that this isn't an isolated finding. I know for a fact that a 1994 paper mentioned in the discussion section also showed an increase in dick size even in the post-pupertal period and it has been mentioned in multiple papers since.


----------



## automatondan

MrRippedZilla said:


> Difficult to comment on that since we don't have individual stats, just averages. But an average of 0.7 inches in 8 weeks leads me to believe that this wasn't just a case of a bunch of subjects going through the growth period.
> 
> Keep in mind that this isn't an isolated finding. I know for a fact that a 1994 paper mentioned in the discussion section also showed an increase in dick size even in the post-pupertal period and it has been mentioned in multiple papers since.



This is the unicorn of findings then. Why arent men everywhere injecting themselves with a few grams per week of HCG...? Even if you dont have q small wee wee, id think most men would love to have an extra 3/4"


----------



## StillKickin

automatondan said:


> This is the unicorn of findings then. Why arent men everywhere injecting themselves with a few grams per week of HCG...? Even if you dont have q small wee wee, id think most men would love to have an extra 3/4"




Hooolllyyy Shhhiiittt.....
Now to simply come up with a way to con my clinic into tripling my script.....
My new giant pp awaits!
Well more giant like...
Errr well more average like finally, maybe.
Anyway where's my bac water, gotta go now


----------



## Seeker

I'm sorry but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

automatondan said:


> This is the unicorn of findings then. Why arent men everywhere injecting themselves with a few grams per week of HCG...? Even if you dont have q small wee wee, id think most men would love to have an extra 3/4"



Probably because the data shows it helps dudes with micro dicks, not necessarily the same effect on normal or better dicks.


----------



## automatondan

MrRippedZilla said:


> Probably because the data shows it helps dudes with micro dicks, not necessarily the same effect on normal or better dicks.



Good thing for me and my 3" schlong (ok ok, its only 2 1/2")


----------



## pix3r

i ran for a real long f*n time and got on HCG for fertility reasons (trying to have a kid) and at 2000 iu 3x week it took about a month to start feeling anything. This was after a few clen/nolva cycles for 3 months...

after 2 months, i've dropped HCG to 1500 3x week and added HMG 75iu 3x week. going for testing in  5 weeks for another count.

it really depends on how your body deals with the shutdown and how long you've been on.


----------



## motown1002

Didn't do anything for my little fella.  :-(


----------



## Megatron28

MrRippedZilla said:


> Here is how I see it.
> The leading theory as to why guys don't recover after cycling has to do with Leydig cell dysfunction.
> HCG helps keep those cells nice and responsive throughout your cycle, which minimizes the risks of dysfunction so...do guys want to maximize their chances of recovery or not?
> 
> Also, it makes your dick bigger. I mean come on now folks, HCG is clearly awesome:
> Penile Growth in Response to Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) Treatment in Patients with Idiopathic Hypogonadotrophic Hypogonadism
> *"The hCG treatment increased the serum testosterone level, penile length, and testicular volume in IHH patients."*
> 1500-2000iu 3x week, no adverse effects, only gainz. All kinds of gainz



51% increase in length!  Hello 18" cock in 7 weeks!!!  Log to follow.


I wonder what it does for girth.  I don't​ want a pencil dick.


----------



## BigMusclelover

Bro Bundy said:


> 95% of people wont run hcg on cycle for a test only



I have a question bro, if i run hcg on cycle, if i don't need to do extra pct like climid after cycle? thanks


----------

